# Sweet Song 2020 waiting/kidding



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Our four girls are all due within the next few days. We sold or retired half the herd last year, as well as taking the year off, so I'm looking forward to kids!

We synced heats for kiddings to happen over one of my school breaks, so today is day 143 for two does and day 144 for the other two.

All four does are bred to our buck Henning, and we're so excited about what his genetics could add to our little herd.

In the pic is Promise, Emmy, Edda, Arie, and Francesca-from left to right. Emmy is retired, but I hope to share some LaMancha babies from the rest soon!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! Happy Kidding 
I can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

No kids so far. We’re just waiting. . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes the wait is hard! What she said ^^^^^


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please..once the kidds get here. And you have a moment to enjoy them. Please post their pictures on our 2020 Kidding Tally and add to our running totals. Thankyou! Happy kidding!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

. . . And waiting . . .








I will certainly post kid pictures ASAP and hope I can add to the doeling number on the tally


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing you an easy & healthy kidding season all around! Is that blond in the background of the first photograph Henning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

That is Torr. He's the sire of Arie. This is Henning. He has phenomenal genetics, but is just a giant goofball.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What studs! Those are two impressive bucks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, y’all! I can’t take any credit for either of them as they came from other herds, but we do love our boys!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Today was the day! Three of the girls kidded, boom, boom, boom! 
Arie (cream FF) 1 buck, 1 doe
Promise (brown/cream) 1 doe
Edda (black FF) 2 bucks, 1 doe

Arie kidded completely unassisted. In fact, she snuck her buckling in between checks.

I'm so excited about this kid crop, especially Promise's doe kid. She's been stingy with the girls through the years. She's so big I thought for sure she was a buck when I saw her feet and legs.

Edda gave us the only slight drama of the day. She pushed a few good pushes, then stalled. Buck #1 was breach with only one hock pointing in the right direction. I had to go in, figure out what I was feeling, find the other leg, straighten both legs, and pull him. Thankfully, he was fine and only 5#. Edda had no trouble at all with the other two that presented correctly.

All the girls slurped their molasses water, dropped their placentas, and have been ladies for their milkings-so far

It'll be fun to watch these babies unfold, and although I need to keep numbers low, a couple will probably be retained.

Now we're just waiting on Francesca. When I checked on the other does a few minutes ago, she was strolling serenely around the alfalfa feeder, but I think she'll kid tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! Such cute no eared babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please post your adorable babiez! Love the little ones...so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww! They're adorable! Congratulations


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh! What cute little ones. Glad it all went well. Can I request more pictures? I have to wait till May for my first baby and seeing all the babies an here, specially these little earless ones make it sooooooo hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY congrats.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are a couple more pictures. I hope to get better ones tomorrow when we venture out of the stall.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, obviously I’m having issues with uploading just one set of pictures(embarrassed)
Someone with more technological savvy, please help me delete all but one set.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..leave them ! Those babies are adorable! :inlove::inlove:
I got to see newborn black Lamacha twins tonight! My 1st time to see newborns! They were sooooo sweet & soft. So gentle & vocalops2:. Loved every second of it. My friend had to show them off..and I was glad they did!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you! I’m sure getting to snuggle them was great. LaManchas’ temperament is one of the reasons we love them so much, and it’s usually pretty obvious from birth. We love their alien/dragon looks too:inlove:


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Fran is still holding on to her babies. So far she's rejected all my negotiations for releasing the hostages (pray)


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats on the kids! Very cute.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, the one baby goat is giving the other a kiss. Cuteness! Thank you for sharing. I also love cuddling my lamancha littles. 

Fran is a nice looking girl. Good beard on her. I only have one doe with a noticeable beard. (The other doe''s doesn't count, to thin and wisp and only shows when she''s excited) I was hoping I'd get a kid from her with a beard last year but so far nope. How much does Fran usually milk? Name any kids yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kids.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Fran finally kidded, so our kidding season is over!!!! She had twin bucklings, but only one survived. We’re all pretty sad, but with seven healthy kids and four healthy dams, we know we have lots to be thankful for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves: YAY


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for the loss of your buckling. Im very grateful you have had several survive. Its heartbreaking to.lose one. I just involve my efforts into the fluffy fun lively vocal jumping babies around me! They are so much fun!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's the little buck. He's moving a little slowly, but I think he's ok. He's had some colostrum and is snuggled up by the fire.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww..hes adorable! I like his markings.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks @Moers kiko boers. It's part of it, but it's still so sad to lose one.

@GodsGarden, Fran has only had one lactation, as a 2yo FF, but she averaged 7-8# daily. She has a wonderful, mellow temperament that she passed on to her daughter Edda, who freshened on Thursday. She comes from a dam line that has wonderful beards! I'm always a little hesitant to clip them for shows or LA, but they grow back quickly.

The name game is one my favorite things about breeding goats! I'm finalizing names. I'll keep you posted


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

So sorry you lost the little guy. Glad the others are doing well. He has such a sweet face and I love his white spot. I have a doe that has that and I call it the "kissing spot." 

Fran's udder looked quite big in the picture so it will be cool to see how much she gives you this time around. She sounds like a good girl and I hope she stays healthy and milks well for you. 

I'll definitely be sticking around to see what you name all the little fluffers.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I’m very excited to see what Fran produces this year too! She is doing well tonight, and her buckling drained his colostrum bottle. His sluggishness is all gone, and he joined the rest of the kids in the kid stall. His “kissing spot” will certainly be put to use
His name is Allegory since Fran’s registered name is Write Your Story. I’ll try to post pictures of the other kids with their names tomorrow


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm Glad allegory picked up, he's really adorable 
Congratulations on all the Kiddings. I'm so very sorry you lost one, that's heartbreaking!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry you lost the other buckling. 

Congrats on all the kids! Now its time to relax, sit back and just enjoy them! That little boy is very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 

Congrats on the others.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's the baby herd☺
Zoran








Aviv








Sabah








Iliad








Lirit








Odyssey








Allegory


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cuteee


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Love them all!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are precious! You put your pics and added these to the 2020 Kidding Tally? Right? Everybody needs to see these little cuties!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

I haven’t added Allegory to the tally. I will now☺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What cute good looking little kids! Some of those names they'll need to grow into. They sound so adventurous for them!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, everyone!
@GodsGarden you're right! I hope they do grow into them! Two of the girls are being retained, and if a boy sticks around I won't be too disappointed☺


----------

